# Boraras Rasbora spp.  Show me what you've got, any advice for the prospective keeper?



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

Hi Guys

Thinking of picking up some Boraras rasbora spp. in the next few months and thought I'd do some homework.

Just looking for any little bits of advice for the prospective keeper. 

Also being a bit nosey so would love to see any photos you might have of them/their tanks.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2016)

I have them I would say keep them in the largest numbers you have space for. I have about 40. They are voracious feeders! I love watching mine. They are in my 200l tank "gourami gloaming " at the moment but will be going into a 500l tank so will double the numbers. I have boraras brigittae(and it's lookalike) and maculatas which are a little bigger. I prefer the smaller ones.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2016)

Oh and cover your filter intake with sponge or similar. Mine went for a wee trip into my external  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (30 Apr 2016)

+1 for Lindy, same here larger number only displays more natural behaivor..  I'm housing 30 at the time a mix of Maculatus and Urophthalmoides. Adding a floater like Hygroryza aristata with a larger root structure only contributes to its natural behaivor and color. They love to forage in roots of floating vegies and stay dominantly closer to the surface it makes them feel a lot safer.. Before this floater was added i only had a little salvinia i saw them going up and down the side panels alot.. Adding a more dense surface layer took that behaivor away.. If you mix 2 spieces they school together, but it's funny to see often they seprate in 2 distinct groups before mixing up again.


----------



## WaterLife (30 Apr 2016)

I was considering putting a large group of them in a 125 gallon heavily planted tank. Was thinking of just doing one Boraras species, because I would think they would likely end up breeding in the thick vegetation.
Anyone notice any behavioral differences between all the Boraras species?
I've heard of some being more timid, some a tad bully-like, some more active than others, etc. And in your opinion which are the most colorful (I'm leaning toward red/orange color ones)?


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2016)

My brigittae chase the maculatas despite being smaller 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (30 Apr 2016)

Color probably depends very much on diet and lighting and how they feel in the tank, the males are usualy the most colorfull during mating periods.. I believe the brigatae is the most redish of all if it gets all it needs. The urophthalmoides has a neon stripe, which can look very good if you use dimmed lights for the night time, but aint very colorfull for the rest.. Most of them in the lfs can look very pale and unappealing in color, this can take quit some time before this improves.  I got all my urophthalmoides as pale as albinos, after 6 weeks now this inmproved by 50% but yet not all fully in the color they should be..


----------



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

Jealous of the large shoals ldcgroomer/zozo.
Thinking of keeping a conservative 12 in a nano, only have a HOB so ill just turn the flow down a bit


----------

